# how messenger service enable in windoiws 7



## jasimkhan (Aug 17, 2011)

how messenger service enable in widows 7.


----------



## jasimkhan (Aug 17, 2011)

how to start messenger service in windows 7.pls help


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

There isn't a messenger service in Windows 7, If your talking about the "net send" command used in XP, it was replaced with msg.exe in Vista Business, Enterprise, Ultimate, and Win7


----------



## jasimkhan (Aug 17, 2011)

how to start msg.exe in windows 7.In xp services.msc start messenger but in windows 7 did not any messenger services.how to start msg.exe in windows 7 and how it work.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Like *alpenadiver *mentioned there is no msg.service in Windows 7. Only net send.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Open a command prompt, type msg


----------

